# Toon Bird Girl art book



## fallenengimon (Apr 16, 2014)

I have no idea where to put something like this but I manage to get a minor art book published on Lulu and thought you guys would like to check it out.

PDF Version: http://www.lulu.com/shop/furwerk-studio/the-toon-bird-girl/ebook/product-21583438.html

Print Version: http://www.lulu.com/shop/loz/the-toon-bird-girl-book/paperback/product-21582745.html


----------

